# Die Drei-Seen-Trail-Runde in Mörfelden-Walldorf / Langen - Ein Erfahrungsbericht.



## Der Nachkomme (8. November 2014)

Da ich immer auf der Suche nach schönen, lockeren Trails in der Umgebung MöWa / Langen / GrossGerau... bin, habe ich diese Woche Google und YouTube um Trailvorschläge bemüht.
Siehe da: Es wird von einem technischen Trail rund um den Walldorfer Badesee gesprochen (Der nächste Post widerspricht bzgl. der Technik, aber das ist ja so im Internet), und am Langener Badesee solls auch einen geben. Dazu kam dann die Empfehlung eines Freunds, sich auch mal am "Anglerteich" Mörfelden umzusehen.

Heute dann mal flott eine Route geplant:







Über Mörfelden (gegen den Uhrzeigersinn) nach Walldorf, dort ein Mal rum (im Uhrzeigersinn), dann das gleiche in Langen (wieder im Uhrzeigersinn).

Die letzten Tage war bekanntermaßen kein allzu schönes Wetter. 7 bis 11 Grad, Regen, oder zumindest kein Sonnenschein. Trotzdem aufs Giant-CC geschwungen und losgeradelt.

See 1 / Mörfelden : "Hmm... ruhig hier. Aber Trail? Seh ich nicht. Ach ne warte, da drüben, weiter zum Ufer hin. Wo kann man hier das nächste Mal rüberfahren... oh, See zu Ende."  Das war also schon mal nichts. Viel zu kurz, auch wenn das minimalistischste Stückchen Trail nett aussah.

See 2 / Walldorf: Wieder die Einfahrt gesucht. Wieder näher zum Ufer hin gemusst. Aber hallo: Ca. 30cm breiter Sandweg, weicher Unterboden, ständig Berg-und-Tal-Fahrt, links und rechts stachelige Gewüchse. Oder auch mal rechts nur den See. Noch nie so oft eingeklickt, um gleich wieder auszuklicken. 30-50cm hohe Stufen, und zwar aufwärts - inklusive nasser Wurzeln. Das soll nicht technisch sein? Habe mich noch nie so oft "Alder Vadder!" und "Pffffft...! *ausklick*" hören sagen. Jedenfalls nichts für ein Carbon-Hardtail mit straffer Gabel und Klicks. Aber dann, bei 3/4 Umrundung des Sees, ich befand mich sozusagen im oberen rechten Knick: Weg wird breiter, zwar noch sandiger, aber wirklich leicht. Entspanntes Rollen in sicherer Entfernung zum See. Vielleicht ist der zweite Poster nur hier lang, und hat sich den Rest gespart...?

Na gut, die verlorene Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit kann auf dem Zwischenstück zum Langener See wettgemacht werden. Richtig schönes CC-Stückchen, da kannstes richtig laufen lassen.

See 3 / Langen: Wie ich das auf YT gesehen habe, wird der eigentliche Trail erst auf der Rückseite des Sees angefahren, vielleicht gibts aber ja auch auf der Nordseite von Westen nach Osten ein Stück...
...gabs auch, aber wieder die Einfahrt verpasst, und auf dem Sehring-Gelände rumgegurkt  Zum Überfluss dann auch noch einen leichten Hang runtergerollt, unten irrtümlicherweise etwas weg-ähnliches ausgemacht - und in einer klasse Mixtur aus feuchtem Sand und Ton gelandet - Der NobbyNic vorne hatte temporär kein Profil mehr, alles zugesetzt. Ausgeklickt, hoch gings nur noch zu Fuß - Pffllsch... bis zu den Socken im Boden versunken. Mhhhh! Schließlich genervt durch Brombeerbüsche auf den zu findenden Weg gekämpft, See umrundet, den eigentlichen Traileinstieg dann auch sofort gefunden (Mittlerweile entgegen den Filmen durch einen Baumstamm blockiert). Der Trail ist wirklich nett, aber der Boden war ab dem "Knick" (Bei Wegpunkt 11) nur noch Matsch, ca. 20cm tief - wieder kaum Durchkommen.

Und auf dem Nach-Hause-Weg einen Platten vorne gehabt, einige km heimgeschoben und einen Stollen am linken Schuh verloren. Vollendeter Tag! Aber die Strecke fahr ich nochmal. Walldorf vielleicht nur das Endstück, oder andersherum, da gehts dann ja die Stufen runter. Im Sommer sicher eine klasse Route


----------



## BikerTux (8. November 2014)

Hi 

Schön geschrieben !

Interessant was man alles so vor der Haustür hat.
Hätte geschworen, dass man im Topfebenen Langen/MöWa nix zum fahren findet ausser Forstautobahnen oder Reitwege.
Kann evtl. man mal zusammen nach der Arbeit machen unter der Woche ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loco1986 (8. November 2014)

Meine Empfehlung is die Mountainbike Gruppe in Sprendlingen am Lindenplatz. Trifft sich jeden Mittwoch um 18:30 und jeden Sonntag um 10 Uhr. Da lernt ihr jede Menge Trails in der gesamten Umgebung kennen. Hab die ganzen Trails auch nie gesehen


----------



## BikerTux (10. November 2014)

Hai !

Haben die Jungs/Mädels ein eiges Topic hier im Lokalforum ? Habe noch nix gefunden.
Einfach um sich nen Tag vorher zu verabreden, bzw. abzusagen.
Fährt ja nicht jeder bei Dauerregen ;-)

Der Tux


----------



## Loco1986 (10. November 2014)

Nein haben wir leider nicht. Aber die Gruppe fährt eigentlich immer an den genannten Terminen, ausser bei Starkregen ;-)


----------



## kreisbremser (19. November 2014)

wird heute gefahren? ich würd aus ffm mit dem radl anreisen


----------



## Loco1986 (19. November 2014)

Sorry habs erst jetzt gesehen.
Wie gesagt, jeden Mittwoch um 18.30 
Mittwochs is meist zwischen 30 und 40 km. 
Sonntags bis ca 50 km.
Immer wieder wechselnde Strecken.


----------



## kreisbremser (19. November 2014)

Moin. Ich war da, leider zu spät. Habe 31min bis zum lindenplatz gebraucht da ich zwischendrin doch mein handynavi befragen musste...das war schonmal ganz gut zum aufwärmen .
Beim nächsten mal vielleicht


----------

